# The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE.



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

Guy's I'm getting alot of differant quotes on WHP. This is not focused on the Software companys. Just trying to find out how much power do these Big Turbos really make WHP! Real numbers real dyno sheets.
I have people telling me a 3071 will NEVER make 400whp on pump. I also have people saying 3071 worst case senario is 350 whp. I have others saying 320-330 is all you will get from a 3071 on pump and staying within factory limits of 22psi. VF and APR both claim 330-350 on pump. Some KO4's claming 300-330 whp, 3076 cars claiming anywere from 400whp to 605whp.
I have seen cars(more than one I'm not reffering to one person or one car but all BT builds with a 3071. I have seen these cars post dynos showing over 400whp. some of the other opitons have said 350whp on 2871. I'm stressing this thread is about what turbo you have and how much power you make on pump. If you haven't dyno'd feel free to comment but to not claim any HP numbers with out a dyno. This is not a who vs who thread! Just what turbo you have and your dyno. Tuner does not need to be listed.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*

Well I don't have any dyno sheets but JR told me that the _APR Stage 3 Kit _(GT28) that he has on his car, running the race gas file made *430whp* & he's running *11.90's *_@ over 120mph _so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (rippie74)*

subscribed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (rippie74)*

do you know what he made on pump? Race gas can be 100+hp


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ I'm stressing this thread is about what turbo you have and how much power you make on pump. If you haven't dyno'd feel free to comment but to not claim any HP numbers with out a dyno. This is not a who vs who thread! Just what turbo you have and your dyno. Tuner does not need to be listed.

Generally speaking PUMP GAS NUMBERS are below IMO
KO4 = 300-320whp
28RS = 320-350whp
2871 = 350-375whp
3071 = 400-450whp
3076 = 450-500whp
I would guess you add about 35-50whp for RACE GAS numbers 
Now these are conservative numbers not because the turbos above can't make more power this is where the tuners set them self's apart and the limitation of the fuel system start kicking in IMO







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:13 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Generally speaking PUMP GAS NUMBERS are below IMO
KO4 = 300-320whp
28RS = 320-350whp
2871 = 350-375whp
3071 = 400-450whp
3076 = 450-500whp
I would guess you add about 35-50whp for RACE GAS numbers 
Now these are conservative numbers not because the turbos above can't make more power this is where the tuners set them self's apart and the limitation of the fuel system start kicking in IMO







Bob.G
_Modified by rracerguy717 at 4:13 PM 2-23-2009_

That sounds about right. I have had APR's Stg3 for some time now but haven't dyno'd yet. Will in March; stay tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be dynoing again on straight 93 oct pump gas only. Prob on Friday if all goes as planned with the new tune. 
I made 414whp on 93 pump + 104oct mixed in. (ratio was about 3:1) (On a 22psi tune boosting 25psi and a MAF and throttle position going nuts after 3500 rpm)
400whp certainly can be done on pump alone.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (rracerguy717)*

That's why I started this post/poll. everybody has clamied numbers or this should make 000whp. I get different stories everytime using my Turbo for exsample. I've been told many times 3071 will not make 400whp on pump. Most of the time it's from a former 1.8T guy.
I also here 3071 can do 400 wheel. the guys that have done it used meth or race fuel, MBC or special tuning nothing wrong with that I would do the exact same thing if that was needed to maximize HP. But I would like to see some 93 numbers. I have not dyno'd my car yet but very soon I will. I would like to see the dyno charts from all the BT guys out there real world results. Not just a select few or those recieving special tunes. I'm looking for ko4 sheets and up. There dosen't seem to be as many big numbers as there are big claims.
I think it would benifit the people spending all this cash to have access to avg HP number from different turbos on MKV cars in different climents.










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 10:34 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*



Lou_Y2mK5 said:


> I'll be dynoing again on straight 93 oct pump gas only. Prob on Friday if all goes as planned with the new tune.
> I made 414whp on 93 pump + 104oct mixed in. (ratio was about 3:1) (On a 22psi tune boosting 25psi and a MAF and throttle position going nuts after 3500 rpm)
> 400whp certainly can be done on pump alone.
> Lou, I should be back on the road before Fri. Would you mind if I tagged along?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Im going dyno soon with my gt3076r gonna be on pump 93octane with some Torco octane boosters.
As soon as i get results ill post.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Any and all ko4 and up dyno sheets welcome pump preferred


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

here is my stg 3 gt2871r dyno. keep in mind that this was later found to be a faulty low pressure fuel pump that was causing power drop off after 6k.








also here is a dyno of the stg3 vs my car stock+intake









_Modified by prodigymb at 12:08 AM 3-23-2008_[/QUOTE]


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

28RS with 331whp and 324wtq here. Used meth for lack of injectors and ran an ebc. Should be going UNI shortly. Projecting to make same numbers; getting rid of the meth, ebc and BOV. I have an oem DV setup I've been experimenting with since I've dyno'd the car.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*

BTW you'll make 400whp easily. Those 1.8t guys have small port heads against them. Johnmkv made 400whp on pump the same night I made 331


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh and that 605whp 3076 is only able to do that with meth and no2.
Shhhhhhhhh I won't tell if you don't. Only way to find out whAt whp you're able to produce is to hit that dyno. I'm pretty sure if you run 22-25 psi with agressive timing you'll hit 400 without meth.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*

Proof is in the pudding. 








to JC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Kinda violating the rules of the thread, no? Pump gas. Not pump + meth.
If you are talking straight injector, pump gas, you won't make over 400whp unless you are using a larger injector than the RS4.
All of these high hp cars are using some sort of alternative fueling or custom one off injectors that are expensive or are not readily available.
Eurodyne has some. APR has some. A few others....
JC was on RS4's with Meth to add more fueling and octane. Right? Greg Alper had upgraded fueling as well that is not readily available. Neither of these options can be easily managed in a daily driver unless you compromise some stuff. Switching programming so you don't need the meth for dd or whatever. Not considered a production kit imo.
Let's see injector pump dyno's! No nos, no meth, etc.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

John Mkv runs 100% pump gas, rs4s, no meth and made 400 wheel at 22psi. 
I'm sticking to my tiny potato with rs4s and maybe a hpfp. Trying my best to avoid it though.


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

hers myh k04 dyno sheet.. i have another i can't find now di 314 whp and 330tq 
this one made less because i had a boost leak but here it is anyways

http://www.dynamotorsports.ca/...o.jpg



_Modified by zigger at 7:49 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

found another one i still have one more that's slightly higher but here is one after installing fmic

http://www.dynamotorsports.ca/...o.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Kinda violating the rules of the thread, no? Pump gas. Not pump + meth.
If you are talking straight injector, pump gas, you won't make over 400whp unless you are using a larger injector than the RS4.
All of these high hp cars are using some sort of alternative fueling or custom one off injectors that are expensive or are not readily available.
Eurodyne has some. APR has some. A few others....
JC was on RS4's with Meth to add more fueling and octane. Right? Greg Alper had upgraded fueling as well that is not readily available. Neither of these options can be easily managed in a daily driver unless you compromise some stuff. Switching programming so you don't need the meth for dd or whatever. Not considered a production kit imo.
Let's see injector pump dyno's! No nos, no meth, etc.

i was indeed running meth, i would love to have big enough injectors to make that power but its just not gonna happen with out spending big money
finally after weeks and weeks of work i figured out my own low pressure fuel system that fills my own personal needs better than any kit out their, now it is onto the high pressure system (other than a hpfp since i have an APR pump)


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:19 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_John Mkv runs 100% pump gas, rs4s, no meth and made 400 wheel at 22psi. 
I'm sticking to my tiny potato with rs4s and maybe a hpfp. Trying my best to avoid it though. 

Well then he should post his specs and sheet. Sounds like exactly what the op is looking for with this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

USE SEARCH!
heres the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
damn im such a ****ing moron. i was off by 4hp. let me go hang myself!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (zigger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zigger* »_found another one i still have one more that's slightly higher but here is one after installing fmic

http://www.dynamotorsports.ca/...o.jpg


this character.
im still waiting!








did you ever get to see how famous you are on golfmkv?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_USE SEARCH!
heres the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
damn im such a ****ing moron. i was off by 4hp. let me go hang myself!









Where's the torque? Would be nice to see that too. What injectors?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pretty sure RS4s even though he doesnt list em.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_USE SEARCH!
heres the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
damn im such a ****ing moron. i was off by 4hp. let me go hang myself!









Oh snap! I must have missed this thread! I'm just going to ask for MKV John's tune and call it a day. That's a nice smooth power curve and low boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_Oh and that 605whp 3076 is only able to do that with meth and no2.


no meth and no n2o, and its actually 617whp as of about 2 months ago. I dont know where you are getting your information from though, the car was on straight vp MS 109


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no meth and no n2o, and its actually 617whp as of about 2 months ago. I dont know where you are getting your information from though, the car was on straight vp MS 109

Thanks for clearing that up i was told u were on the bottle too.Feel free to send me any IM on how i can get that kinda power from my gt3076r too


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Thanks for clearing that up i was told u were on the bottle too.
 Im still trying to figure out who started that rumor.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is it possible to get 430 whp with the apr stage 3 kit on 93 octane?? if you can how??


_Modified by $GTI07$ at 6:25 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_Is it possible to get 430 whp with the apr stage 3 kit on 93 octane?? if you can how??

_Modified by $GTI07$ at 6:25 PM 2-24-2009_

not with their stage 3 2871r. They made that power with 100 octane


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

so with a 3071r and revo tune. is possible to make 410, 420whp??? daily driven.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

with meth?
DEF!
w/o it possibly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_so with a 3071r and revo tune. is possible to make 410, 420whp??? daily driven.

yeah thats no problem at all, i was daily driving my car at 500+whp with my revo tune, i don't understand why people feel water/meth is "cheating"...people run it on many different cars and they run it all the time, methanol is 50 dollars for 5 gallons when mixed it makes 10 gallons thats enough to last 10-12 tanks of gas normally


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have revo already and so technically with a 3071r i can get 410 or 420whp on 93 octane? no water and meth or n2o? i wanted to just be 93 octane. i heard to get those power ranger i need to lower the compression of the pistons?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah thats no problem at all, i was daily driving my car at 500+whp with my revo tune, i don't understand why people feel water/meth is "cheating"...people run it on many different cars and they run it all the time, methanol is 50 dollars for 5 gallons when mixed it makes 10 gallons thats enough to last 10-12 tanks of gas normally

i run meth in everything.
i once ran out of gas in my lawn mower during the summer of 08, so i decide to put 1/3 a cup of meth in the take. ****ing lawn mower ran like a champ.
only worked because it was still hot as ****.
i destroyed the primer button on the carb
LOL


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_i have revo already and so technically with a 3071r i can get 410 or 420whp on 93 octane? no water and meth or n2o? i wanted to just be 93 octane. i heard to get those *power ranger* i need to lower the compression of the pistons?

i had a thing for the pink ranger.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

lol i meant to say those power ranges lol nice cath. lol that was funny. sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Some people can seem to get this though their heads:
*Straight 93 means 93 octane fuel only. No meth, No nos, Nothing else*.
This does not mean meth is bad.
This does not mean meth is cheating.
This doesn't mean anything other than: _Pump is 93 only_.








Why can't the question "What does the car make on 93" *EVER* be answered without someone using water/meth?


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:21 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

agreed ^


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hey guiz. lol sory i missed the thread. but yeah Conglomerate (Jon) posted my build thread, any questions feel free to pm me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah thats no problem at all, i was daily driving my car at 500+whp with my revo tune, i don't understand why people feel water/meth is "cheating"...people run it on many different cars and they run it all the time, methanol is 50 dollars for 5 gallons when mixed it makes 10 gallons thats enough to last 10-12 tanks of gas normally

You need to find a new meth distributor








VP M1 is $5 a gallon here.
Dave


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

any VF RSS numbers?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_BTW you'll make 400whp easily. Those 1.8t guys have small port heads against them. Johnmkv made 400whp on pump the same night I made 331


I'm waiting





















over 400 whp is what I'm hoping for with this setup. After seeing what was done for JC, I was sure good things to come. If I get 400whp on pump I would be satisfied with this project, If they will do that for me they get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from me. after that I can get high 400's with meth or race. I know they give plenty of head room on the timing side, If they will give a little head room on the boost I can change my settings to adjust for meth and/or race fuel to get the higher HP needed for 1/4 mile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









I'm so jea







lous


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

Dyno soon Almost finished getting it back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have no issues with seeing meth and race numbers, But I'm really looking for avg HP on 93. So If someone dosen't have a custom tune what kind of power are they making. I would love a custom Tune but at this point in time that is not offered to me. So what's the whp on pump vs meth


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Kinda violating the rules of the thread, no? Pump gas. Not pump + meth.
If you are talking straight injector, pump gas, you won't make over 400whp unless you are using a larger injector than the RS4.
All of these high hp cars are using some sort of alternative fueling or custom one off injectors that are expensive or are not readily available.
Eurodyne has some. APR has some. A few others....
JC was on RS4's with Meth to add more fueling and octane. Right? Greg Alper had upgraded fueling as well that is not readily available. Neither of these options can be easily managed in a daily driver unless you compromise some stuff. Switching programming so you don't need the meth for dd or whatever. Not considered a production kit imo.
Let's see injector pump dyno's! No nos, no meth, etc.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really enjoy seeing what these motors can do. But Keith has a point It's truly awesome to see what Power can be made on these motors. But not every BT build has the resources to make the exteme HP. I really want to see what everybody else is making on pump. JC's file is not offered neither is Greggs. So what about all the other people that have not been chosen. It's not a money issue we all pay about the same for a stage3/3+ file, we all put in the down time, we buy the parts. I have not held back in anyway neither has anyone else. I needed rods if I wanted big power so there in there. Everyone pays the same price for there turbo. So what is everyone else putting down on 93?
I am always been ready to do whatever it takes. If my car was in the shop for months fine. If I needed SPS fine. I have always did what it took to get help get this stuff on the market. I was Second RSS DSG beta to be used in beta testing Hardly a conservitive move. First R$^* stage 3+ file on a DSG I'm cool with that if It blows I'll fix it. First HPA stage 3 DSG GLI in the word I'm down with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But when the produts are finished what are the results? Not just my setup or the 3071 for that matter wither it's UNI,[email protected],Eurodyne,APR,VF, GIAC or any other players out there ko4 with stock injectors or S3 or RS4. What does the 2860RS make on Pump at 22psi? what about 25? What is the power under the curve 3071 vs 3076 or GT35? Can the 2871 really keep up with the 3071?
What are the results on customers cars? same as in house cars?
Show me the dyno's. Not just for me for everybody spending the time and money. I'm not trying to single out anybody just looking for what are these setups really doing for the avg build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 1:55 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*

I'm T25 flanged and if i'm making 396 whp on 93 octane on 22/23 psi there's no doubt in my mind that you could make 420ish on that same boost..... NOT to mention i'm stock motor. 
I own IE rods, but they don't do very good sitting in my room haha. 
They should be in by Spring Break...After that I have some plans for the interior and then i'll look into going bigger maybe by next winter. i'd like a t3 3076, but the $ just isn't feasible for me working part time as a valet lol.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (MKV John.)*

Sounds good to me anything special on your setup?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (MKV John.)*

Thank for the boost John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I'm in good hands with brad and I believe my software can make it happen. Only the Dyno can say for sure.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*

We are shooting for this Friday to dyno MkV's car,and are hoping for 400whp.As long as the stock clutch handles,we will go for atleast 22 psi boost.








Still stock clutch and LPFP.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Thank for the boost John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I'm in good hands with brad and I believe my software can make it happen. Only the Dyno can say for sure.









Brad is definitely good people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and as for my kit... just your basic ATP kit with "kmd" injectors.... and uni


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_Is it possible to get 430 whp with the apr stage 3 kit on 93 octane?? if you can how??

No not on 93 pump Its a 350-375whp turbo on 93 pump , possibly on race fuel for short bursts of time. 
The GT2871 turbo used in the stage 3 was not designed for those power levels. 
If your looking 430-450whp on 93 pump you need GT 3076 IMO , can the 3071 do it ?? sure but that would be pushing it on straight pump fuel .







Bob.G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (MKV John.)*

I call dibbs on that IWG 3071R sexy!









_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_I'm T25 flanged and if i'm making 396 whp on 93 octane on 22/23 psi there's no doubt in my mind that you could make 420ish on that same boost..... NOT to mention i'm stock motor. 
I own IE rods, but they don't do very good sitting in my room haha. 
They should be in by Spring Break...After that I have some plans for the interior and then i'll look into going bigger maybe by next winter. i'd like a t3 3076, but the $ just isn't feasible for me working part time as a valet lol.


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed...


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
If your looking 430-450whp on 93 pump you need GT 3076 IMO , can the 3071 do it ?? sure but that would be pushing it on straight pump fuel .







Bob.G


my thoughts exactly ...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

I hear ya brother, your not not the first person to say the 3071 will not make over 400whp on pump. But some say it will granted they may have there reasons. But the guy who deals with the software says it will. I hope it will we will see when the time comes. Alot of people say that high 300's 370-390 is all she can make on pump and stock CR? That's why I started this thread so we can get down to real numbers on cars that haven't got a little extra TLC. The avg power put down by different cars not just one or two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

word, my car made 400.29 whp on 22/23 psi.... on pump i can totally do a 25psi pull and i'm sure it will make something around 415whp on pump... race gas or meth i'll put that baby to 30psi and make some sweet power








but i say who cares how much whp we make, lets just go to the track and break 11's








can someone do me a favor and post on my build thread? 
i just don't want to bump it lol


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John.)*

Ya, baby! I hear dat and dats what I'm talking about! 400+ at the wheels! Did you find out about the stuff I asked about? Did you check your throttle closer? IM with more details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post the link to your build and I'll get you the props you deserve


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John.)*

Ya, baby! I hear dat and dats what I'm talking about! 400+ at the wheels! Did you find out about the stuff I asked about? Did you check your throttle closer? IM with more details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post the link to your build and I'll get you the props you deserve


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John.)*

Ya, baby! I hear dat and dats what I'm talking about! 400+ at the wheels! Did you find out about the stuff I asked about? Did you check your throttle closer? IM with more details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post the link to your build and I'll get you the props you deserve


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha, thanks dude .. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4083103
and nah, i havent even seen my car in 2 days now lol, it's sitting in my garage all clean and such ... i'm going to Force Fed tomorrow to do a gear oil change and a regular oil change. i'll tlak to them while i'm there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

we made 450whp on gt3071R unitronic tune @ 25psi on 8.5:1 compression with meth & 110


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hightboostvr6t)*

dyno coming soon


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Let me know if Monday around 5:30pm is good for you bro.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

k car is running but have a vac prob


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_so with a 3071r and revo tune. is possible to make 410, 420whp??? daily driven.

it's possible, getting the tune is the tricky part. J/K


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
it's possible, getting the tune is the tricky part. *J/K*
















i see what you did there.... sadly though, its true


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (bwell01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwell01* »_







i see what you did there.... sadly though, its true









Just joking around, you know it takes some companys longer than others to release things. They could have turned down the boost on the file I had before this one and released that. It ran perfect on boost 7 but boost 9 would go above what the MAP wanted to see.
I'm sure it's all good


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
Just joking around, you know it takes some companys longer than others to release things. They could have turned down the boost on the file I had before this one and released that. It ran perfect on boost 7 but boost 9 would go above what the MAP wanted to see.
I'm sure it's all good









clamp that map sensor (4.83 volts or so







), install an MBC and run B9.
crank that MBC to 33+ psi and youll make some mothereffing man power!
LOL


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
Just joking around, you know it takes some companys longer than others to release things. They could have turned down the boost on the file I had before this one and released that. It ran perfect on boost 7 but boost 9 would go above what the MAP wanted to see.
I'm sure it's all good









What do you think everything above what the MAP can see is bad ?








I know of many companies in Europe running 1.7 to 1.8 bar of boost without a hiccup....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
What do you think everything above what the MAP can see is bad ?








I know of many companies in Europe running 1.7 to 1.8 bar of boost without a hiccup.... 

because at that point the ecu would have to have the map sensor clamped, you can't just go out and run 1.8 bar on the stock map sensor


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
because at that point the ecu would have to have the map sensor clamped, you can't just go out and run 1.8 bar on the stock map sensor

YA WHAT HE SAID!




























, That's what every body has told me stay under 22.5. From running 25psi on boost 9 W/O MBC, I can say car is much happier with 21-22. Untill someone programs my ecu to use 3bar map.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
clamp that map sensor (4.83 volts or so







), install an MBC and run B9.
crank that MBC to 33+ psi and youll make some mothereffing man power!
LOL


I've heard about that but how do you "clamp" the MAP anyway


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*

You can make 400 Whp @ 22 psi with a 2871 if you lower the compression a point to allow for more timing. The 3071 is more than enough turbo to reach your goal with the right calibration and compression. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif waiting on that tune should be soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I've heard about that but how do you "clamp" the MAP anyway









x2 JC iM me please


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

You have a 3 bar MAP,it is your WG,not the MAP affecting your boost.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_You have a 3 bar MAP,it is your WG,not the MAP affecting your boost.

Lol Rojah That Tom


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I've heard about that but how do you "clamp" the MAP anyway









http://www.splitsec.com/products/vc2/vc2ds.htm
this is what i used before
basically, i'd do logs w/ vagcom & adjust accordingly. my vc2 was set at just slightly under max requested boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can make 400 Whp @ 22 psi with a 2871 if you lower the compression a point to allow for more timing. The 3071 is more than enough turbo to reach your goal with the right calibration and compression. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can make more than that....


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can make 400 Whp @ 22 psi with a 2871 if you* lower the compression a point to allow for more timing.* The 3071 is more than enough turbo to reach your goal with the right calibration and compression. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thia is done thru hardware, going from 10:5.1 to 9:2.1 or are you reffering to somwthing else.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525)*

pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You can make more than that....









He is talking about whp with 93 octane though.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. ([email protected])*

so no real benefit of lower CR on pump just when using 100+oct


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
because at that point the ecu would have to have the map sensor clamped, you can't just go out and run 1.8 bar on the stock map sensor

So what you are saying is that all those cars hitting 1.8 bar of boost are not working right ?
There don't seem to have ANY error codes, or limp modes, and are making really big peak torque numbers.
BTW, how does "the ecu would have to have the map sensor clamped" effect the cars performance
anyway, besides causing a CEL (if that is what you are saying).
I would think companies that run 1.8 boost with stock MAP sensor must know that....










_Modified by GolfRS at 10:35 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

damn greeks, always causing a ruckus.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_damn greeks, always causing a ruckus.









why the hell are you awake a 5:30 in the mourning, f'in snow


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
So what you are saying is that all those cars hitting 1.8 bar of boost are not working right ?
There don't seem to have ANY error codes, or limp modes, and are making really big peak torque numbers.
BTW, how does "the ecu would have to have the map sensor clamped" effect the cars performance
anyway, besides causing a CEL (if that is what you are saying).
I would think companies that run 1.8 boost with stock MAP sensor must know that....









_Modified by GolfRS at 10:35 AM 3-2-2009_

im not even going to answer you, why don't you run their software and be on their forums and run their 1.8 bar and stop being an ass in every post in this forum

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
So what you are saying is that all those cars hitting 1.8 bar of boost are not working right ?
There don't seem to have ANY error codes, or limp modes, and are making really big peak torque numbers.
 
They are working around the factory sensor range and can make it "work " but that dosnt mean it was done correctly , because they are not getting optimum fueling and timing, when the ECU See's a max out map sensor it will go to a default map. 
The correct way is to install a 3 bar map and rescale the tuning for this so that all the factory safety's are in place and give optimum timing and fueling up to 3 bars of boost.
_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_

BTW, how does "the ecu would have to have the map sensor clamped" effect the cars performance
anyway, besides causing a CEL (if that is what you are saying).

_Modified by GolfRS at 10:35 AM 3-2-2009_
 
Because the ME-9 is based on "load " if you run more boost that's makes more load and it will pull back power with less timing .
Then if you could increase timing and it See's more "load" it will pull back boost . This all being said if the ECU see numbers out of wack like a high MAF reading versus boost it will also pull power back. 
I ran a MAP clamp on my car for over 1 year back in 2006 when the software companies where just learning things .







Bob.G


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

in addition to the map clamp, we used to disconnect the maf as well (to help prevent the map-maf check ... leads to throttle closing)


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I've heard about that but how do you "clamp" the MAP anyway









"Diode".
Google it. I used an msd one for the dyno day along with an ebc. No throttle body closures at all! But then again I was only running 18psi. It's still higher than a stage 2 map. I sold the diode already, but I'll have an ebc for sale shortly. Whenever I can get my lazy ass to work in the car. I think I'm going to strip it this weekend.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
im not even going to answer you, why don't you run their software and be on their forums and run their 1.8 bar and stop being an ass in every post in this forum

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I actually asked you to get an answer, and not so that you can be an ASS once again...
If you don't know something its ok, but don't try and stop anyone from asking legitimate questions.
As for the "be on their forums" part, i'm not even gonna comment on that, since i wasn't 
aware i was on SOMEONE'S FORUM...(who might that be btw ?? )


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
They are working around the factory sensor range and can make it "work " but that dosnt mean it was done correctly , because they are not getting optimum fueling and timing, when the ECU See's a max out map sensor it will go to a default map. 
The correct way is to install a 3 bar map and rescale the tuning for this so that all the factory safety's are in place and give optimum timing and fueling up to 3 bars of boost. 
Because the ME-9 is based on "load " if you run more boost that's makes more load and it will pull back power with less timing .
Then if you could increase timing and it See's more "load" it will pull back boost . This all being said if the ECU see numbers out of wack like a high MAF reading versus boost it will also pull power back. 
I ran a MAP clamp on my car for over 1 year back in 2006 when the software companies where just learning things .







Bob.G



I see...
I would think the "default map" you mention is tailor made for performance in this case.
Still, car make over 355 ft/lb torque, which i would think would be impossible with "just" 1.55 bar of boost...
Thanks for the info though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_

I see...
I would think the "default map" you mention is tailor made for performance in this case.
Still, car make over 355 ft/lb torque, which i would think would be impossible with "just" 1.55 bar of boost...
Thanks for the info though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we did 420wtq at 1.75 bar


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Now that's some mother****ing torque!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_Now that's some mother****ing torque!!!









the HP and TQ a 3071 can produce on this engine is just silly, i mean take a look at this dyno the boost was hangin right in around 26psi or so up top
i could only imagine what the dyno graph would have looked like if we could have turned the boost up 8-9 pounds and could see like 35psi, but no fuel kicked us in the nuts
pulls like a crazy mofo on slicks, feels like kingda ka at six flags taking off


















_Modified by [email protected] at 8:37 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we did 420wtq at 1.75 bar

Yes but i was talking about a K04......


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

KMD did 350WTQ with the SPS+ on boost setting 8 at 3000 RPM


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_KMD did 350WTQ with the SPS+ on boost setting 8 at 3000 RPM

Yeah......OK..
Do you really want me to comment on a promotional dyno ??
Cause you could also say KMD made 378 on a K04 with boost 8...LOL
And here's the dyno...How about that torque curve huh ???
Is there ANYONE with a K04 that has seen 378 bhp with boost 8 and a torque curve like a table ??
I'd like to see that....
P.S. I'm guessing you think boost 8 is 1.55 bar right ??And you can make 355 ft/lb at 1.55 bar with a K04 ??What about boost 9 ??And what about boost 7 or 8 ??
Lets not start on promotional dyno's...I have nothing against KMD, so lets leave it at that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

i can tell you when i had my first file made right around the same time as that car dyno'd i made 315whp on the dyno so if you are calling BS on that car might as well call it on mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i can tell you when i had my first file made right around the same time as that car dyno'd i made 315whp on the dyno so if you are calling BS on that car might as well call it on mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So i guess according to KMD, a boost setting of 6 gets you 344 BHP with a K04,
and a setting of boost 8 gets you 34 more horsepower ?? LOL








I must be running a different turbo then....Hmmm.... 
But i guess the K04 is pretty common nowadays, others can chime in...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i can tell you when i had my first file made right around the same time as that car dyno'd i made 315whp on the dyno so if you are calling BS on that car might as well call it on mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lets just tune my car to use 3 bar map, upgrade low presser pump and let the dyno speak







I will Dyno at 22psi this week lets see what that says


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
why the hell are you awake a 5:30 in the mourning, f'in snow









LOL, MKV any updates? can we move your build to the 2.0T tech from MKV forum?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
So i guess according to KMD, a boost setting of 6 gets you 344 BHP with a K04,
and a setting of boost 8 gets you 34 more horsepower ?? LOL








I must be running a different turbo then....Hmmm.... 
But i guess the K04 is pretty common nowadays, others can chime in...

kmd also said they had their own DI injectors, turns out they were OEMs.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
why the hell are you awake a 5:30 in the mourning, f'in snow









lol, because i'm an insomniac lately lol. 

dude i hate snow so much, my car's sitting in the garage right now







!
jeff, pmed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLEASE. (fahrenheit 525*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_so no real benefit of lower CR on pump just when using 100+oct

There is a huge benefit to lowering the compression for a 93 octane file. You can add a considerable amount of timing which will allow you to lean the mixture and maintain a safe EGT. This makes POWER!!!!!!








http://www.vimeo.com/3372712
Here is a link of an engine we recently built with some minor mods and lowered compression. APR production stage 3 installed running 98.5 octane with 22 psi.
_Modified by [email protected] at 8:42 PM 3-2-2009_

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:44 PM 3-2-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... ([email protected])*

I would more than willing to rip that head off and throw some 9.2.1 CR pistons in there as long as I can get a tune for it.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*

lol Unitronic is the only one that will work with you on that that I know of. They are building a 8.5:1 BT in Miami.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_lol Unitronic is the only one that will work with you on that that I know of. They are building a 8.5:1 BT in Miami. 

I would like to know more about this/ also about u having a 3 bar map??


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*

Nah no need. It's all in the tuning. Good if you want to data log higher than 22psi though that is when you want to rewrite the software to know you have a 3bar map. I have 26psi logs showing zero throttle closure. Bunch of timing pull but that is another issue that's in the works.








Workin daily on a 400whp pump tune folks! Stay tuned! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Nah no need. It's all in the tuning. Good if you want to data log higher than 22psi though that is when you want to rewrite the software to know you have a 3bar map. 

Yeah unless the tune / tuner re-scales the software for the 3 bar map its not going to work . 
APR did this for the 1.8T TT225 stage 3 kit back a few years ago also







Bob.G


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (rracerguy717)*

Ok, so what I've gathered from this so far to make the most street able power is ?
1 lower cr to 9.2
2 low presser fuel system upgrade
3 larger MAP/MAF
4 50% say 3071 will do fine for 400whp/ 50% say 3076 or larger so one or the other.
5 And a tuner to make it all work anything else.








6 Ohhya a money tree.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Ok, so what I've gathered from this so far to make the most street able power is ?
1 lower cr to 9.2
2 low presser fuel system upgrade
3 larger MAP/MAF
4 50% say 3071 will do fine for 400whp/ 50% say 3076 or larger so one or the other.
5 And a tuner to make it all work anything else.








6 Ohhya a money tree.

"streetable" power is already being made with various setups using all stock parts listed
the 3071 looks like an awesome turbo for "street" 
the things you listed would make more, and a bigger turbo can always make most, no matter what 50% say


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
"streetable" power is already being made with various setups using all stock parts listed
the 3071 looks like an awesome turbo for "street" 
the things you listed would make more, and a bigger turbo can always make most, no matter what 50% say

The only issue is no one has perfected the 3071 tune on a DSG. The release of the HP version of my current file should put me around 400whp if I get close to that on pump I will be happy under the conditions that should yeld around 450 on meth. I feel that will maximize my current setup but with what I have learned in this thread leads me to believe with Better flowing manifold, upgraded LPFP, lower CR and tune accommodating timing and boost above 22psi. Much more power could be gained from the 3071 than what is being limited by stock CR, LPFP and MAF/MAP limits.



_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 7:55 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Ok, so what I've gathered from this so far to make the most street able power is ?
1 lower cr to 9.2
2 low presser fuel system upgrade
3 larger MAP/MAF
4 50% say 3071 will do fine for 400whp/ 50% say 3076 or larger so one or the other.
5 And a tuner to make it all work anything else.








6 Ohhya a money tree.

The Obama administration has a few money trees being cultivated by the Chinese. I'm sure we can earmark lower CR, LPFP, 3bar maps and tunes under the tarp or bailout. Wooooooooooo.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
The Obama administration has a few money trees being cultivated by the Chinese. I'm sure we can earmark lower CR, LPFP, 3bar maps and tunes under the tarp or bailout. Wooooooooooo.









I must agree with that statement


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*

works for me


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*

3076R and 3071R are old turbos


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (YoungMedic)*

I agree that the 3071 is a awesome turbo for the street I've been very pleased. KO4 and 2871 are also ideal for street use. The results people have been getting on the 2860RS have been amazing also. If I was spending most of my time on the 1/4 mile and after maximum HP then 3076 or something insane like JC is doing.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*

1st dyno runs


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Now I know Mustang dynos low numbers but dang.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Tell me about it, I almost cried







It is the first file after making adjustments for the DSG and is conservitive to say it nicely. It was more to fix the hicup we were seeing than to see how much power it would make. I'm sure the new updates will be alot better.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Got to love beta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Look forward to the progress. What's the timline with the updated Revo file?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I have no idea I don't deal with them only with the shop, I'm going to 1552 on Mon we are going to Dyno over there at the one they normaly use and see what happens. I'll also have shawn look the car over and make sure everything is good hardware wise


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Got to love beta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Look forward to the progress. What's the timline with the updated Revo file?


I'm not the only one waiting so hoping it be soon. I have a hard time swallowing that dyno, the car is much faster than my previous turbo and that was rated over 300whp. all my logs are decent no crazy timing pull or throttle closer?






























_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 9:05 PM 3-8-2009_


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 5:27 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's prob 320ish on a dynojet. still weak sauce though. My base numbers were 350-365whp on 22/23psi on a dynojet. 



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 7:18 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

397Whp 348Whp @ 21-22psi on 92Oct & Torco Cctane booster.

This one 396whp & 372wtq clutch slippin woulda went we well over 400whp.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page



_Modified by .:MKV:. at 3:30 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

can i see an SAE corrected dyno?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*








Sorry we don't have any ASE corrected dynos sheets,this is what came up on the dyno,and what the shop sent us.......take whatever % you imagine it should be less,and subtract that if it makes you happpy.......


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

it's just a setting on winpep. if u have the files, i can convert it myself


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Was that even done on a dynojet?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I may have found a part of the problem today will post in new thread


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I may have found a part of the problem today will post in new thread

ummm yes please


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_it's just a setting on winpep. if u have the files, i can convert it myself 

dont have the files yet. emailed the shop to send them so when they send them TAIVW or MKV will post them. i dont think it will be that much of a difference, maybe 10whp at the most is my guess.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_3076R and 3071R are old turbos 

please recommend turbo and tune, I will glady bolt it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*

Who cares if they are OLD?! They spool fast!!!!


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
please recommend turbo and tune, I will glady bolt it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Billet 6262 from precision with unitronic software


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Who cares if they are OLD?! They spool fast!!!!

I don't care how old they are, Yes they do spool fast







But if he knows something better and that has a tune available. please enlighten me.


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Who cares if they are OLD?! They spool fast!!!!

if you want something to spool up fast stay with a stock turbo


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Billet 6262 from precision with unitronic software 

has Uni tuned it yet?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Billet 6262 from precision with unitronic software 


What kind of power curve does it have? how long untill it reaches boost and how much power is it making at that point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (fahrenheit 525)*

as of right now they are installing it hope to see full boost before 4500k


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

2871 = 350-375whp??
I am making 432whp on race gas and that is only at 21 psi
Its got much more left in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_2871 = 350-375whp??
I am making 432whp on race gas and that is only at 21 psi
Its got much more left in it.

Yup, with a stock APR stage 3 kit, same boost levels (low 20's), 98.5 octane fuel, and a point lower compression we took the stage 3 kit to 436whp with way more room to go. This car had plenty of room left.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am installing a EBC and set it to 28 psi and see how much more power i will make.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_I am installing a EBC and set it to 28 psi and see how much more power i will make. 

APR offers a clamped map version of the software?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
APR offers a clamped map version of the software?

uh, no. that's ghetto as all hell.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
uh, no. that's ghetto as all hell.

ah going for the oem 3 bar map, vw should have just used it from the start
what map was used on gregs car to be into the 30's?
the only 4 bar i know is the hondata one and then they step up to 5 bar


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
ah going for the oem 3 bar map, vw should have just used it from the start
what map was used on gregs car to be into the 30's?
the only 4 bar i know is the hondata one and then they step up to 5 bar

I have no idea what Greg did really but a 3 bar map sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When I dynoed my timing was sh!T I have the car runinng at over 30 degress advance and 17.5 at redline. how much you think the 3071 could make on pump if it had 9.2 CR


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_When I dynoed my timing was sh!T I have the car runinng at over 30 degress advance and 17.5 at redline. how much you think the 3071 could make on pump if it had 9.2 CR

if you have no timing pull with stock compression you are only going to have a loss in horsepower by lowering compression and keeping the same timing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you have no timing pull with stock compression you are only going to have a loss in horsepower by lowering compression and keeping the same timing

true, but there is certainly power to be had by lowering it!
Supercopa Killa 

20-22 psi. 98.5 oct. 2871R. 8.5:1c.r. (I think)



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:59 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
true, but there is certainly power to be had by lowering it!










i totally agree with you


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Why do all you guys keep talking about lowering compression ?
I'm pretty confident VW used this compression for a reason.
Also, newer S3 and Ed30 engines have a 9.8 CR, and that offers ZERO
advantages over K04ed Gti's.
Why use a lower CR instead of using timing and boost together to have a better curve instead of peak power numbers,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Why do all you guys keep talking about lowering compression ?
I'm pretty confident VW used this compression for a reason.
Also, newer S3 and Ed30 engines have a 9.8 CR, and that offers ZERO
advantages over K04ed Gti's.
Why use a lower CR instead of using timing and boost together to have a better curve instead of peak power numbers,

At 24 psi you become knock limited on pump gas. You can either increase octane, lower boost or timing and not make anymore power or lower comp and make more power.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At 24 psi you become knock limited on pump gas. You can either increase octane, lower boost or timing and not make anymore power or lower comp and make more power.

I want to agree with you Keith, but these are the general rules for a plenum injected engine.
I'm not saying they don't apply to direct injection, but i am saying they don't apply 100%.
You also get increased turbo lag from reducing the engine's efficiency off boost,
and sacrifice mileage when not thrashing on the throttle or not in a track (ie every day)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
I want to agree with you Keith, but these are the general rules for a plenum injected engine.
I'm not saying they don't apply to direct injection, but i am saying they don't apply 100%.


The info I posted above are the results of our real world testing on the 2.0T FSI with a 2871R and 3071R.

_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
You also get increased turbo lag from reducing the engine's efficiency off boost,
and sacrifice mileage when not thrashing on the throttle or not in a track (ie every day)

That is most definitely true. I wouldn't lower the c.r. on my daily for those exact reasons but it does make more power. Tis good for the racers!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if you have no timing pull with stock compression you are only going to have a loss in horsepower by lowering compression and keeping the same timing

I reason to lower would be more boost and timing, I need a MAF and MAP for higher boost, I would never lower CR without plans to run more boost


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
I reason to lower would be more boost and timing, I need a MAF and MAP for higher boost, I would never lower CR without plans to run more boost









if youre gonna go through all that trouble, might as well go 35R and get mike Z to write you a custom file.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
if youre gonna go through all that trouble, might as well go 35R and get mike Z to write you a custom file.

Why? It's hard for me to wrap my mind around comments like these and I must just be looking at everything form a different mindset. Can you give me any good points as to why that would be a good idea? 
Here are 4 simple negative points that would keep me from doing what you just described:
1. Loads of lag.
2. Short power band due to HPFP revving limitations.
3. Fueling limitations.
4. Do you really want someone to write a custom tune using vag-com logs, over the internet, for your daily driver?
There are plenty more, but those are very obvious right off the bat. I'm not being an ass either, I'm just trying to understand why people always believe they can just simply throw a big honkin turbo on a tiny engine, get a quick custom tune, and call it a day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i personally like driving a car with a slow spooling turbo, if i knew my 35R spooled so quick i would have went with the 1.06 exhaust housing instead of .82..that just how i like my own car setup however most people would hate it
the rest i feel you on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i personally like driving a car with a slow spooling turbo, if i knew my 35R spooled so quick i would have went with the 1.06 exhaust housing instead of .82..that just how i like my own car setup however most people would hate it
the rest i feel you on 

um, ok. that is kinda strange but to each his own. what if there was a vgt turbo that spooled like a ko4 and flowed like a 35r?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would still take the 35R that spools slowly, call me crazy but i just like the way the car feels like that, i know now many people agree with me or like what i like and with good reason, most people want a huge powerband


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
um, ok. that is kinda strange but to each his own. what if there was a vgt turbo that spooled like a ko4 and flowed like a 35r?


Can you tell me a little more of what your spoeaking of?* vgt turbo that spooled like a ko4 and flowed like a 35r* I would like hear more or are you just saying what if. Just asking cuz I know there's many turbos out there I've never seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At 24 psi you become knock limited on pump gas. You can either increase octane, lower boost or timing and not make anymore power or lower comp and make more power.

My new motor has the Wossner pistons in and there is a noticeable reduction in knock correction on the same and even more aggressive Revo settings. In Az we get hit the hardest when it comes to timing, hot and dry heat with 91 octane as our most potent pump gas. 
I agree that DI pushes the limit out further but at the end of the day this is still an engine and the same rules apply. 
Id also like to add that on the engine the car drives more then fine off boost even with the "low compression" which is hardly that low. Heck a stock Rabbit has 9.5:1...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i would still take the 35R that spools slowly, call me crazy but i just like the way the car feels like that, i know now many people agree with me or like what i like and with good reason, most people want a huge powerband

I can say that I understand some of what your saying, Shawn at 1552 was trying to get me to get the 3076 or the 3582 when he placed the order for my 3071R ATP kit. His thoughts were a larger turbo may take longer to spool but X boost on a 35R will make more power than X boost on a smaller turbo. So even if it takes a 35R longer to make X boost it's still making power at the same RPM even if the boost is not as high as the smaller turbo at the same RPM and has much more to offer up top.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The 2.0T BT dyno listings Turbo size and recorded WHP, Dyno sheet PLE ... (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_as of right now they are installing it hope to see full boost before 4500k 


Is he tuning it in person?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do you have any more Lag?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Do you have any more Lag?

Nothing that is brutally obvious. But just living in reality Im sure this is some. Tonight after I rest up a bit Im going to make a few pulls to further dial in fuel and timing on straight pump gas. The car is going to be off and on the dyno for the next two weeks as we progress in developement on some new hardware so these logs will be used as the benchmark. The cars fast though, spanked my S1 STi but gets killed by our Evo X







The Evo has a 35R twin scroll though...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My new motor has the Wossner pistons in and there is a noticeable reduction in knock correction on the same and even more aggressive Revo settings. In Az we get hit the hardest when it comes to timing, hot and dry heat with 91 octane as our most potent pump gas. 

 
I know the lowering compression made a HUGH difference in knock correction from the days with BT 1.8T engines in the past on pump gas when running Bosch management. I would love to know how much the Wossner piston design if any influences knock reduction. 
Phil those are 8.5 to 1 compression piston ? IMO looking at that piston design it should be superior in the motors ability to breath as rpm rises.







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:01 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Phil those are 8.5 to 1 compression piston ? IMO looking at that piston design it should be superior in the motors ability to breath as rpm rises.







Bob.G


These are the 9.2:1 pistons. Currently Im running T1 which I know is low compared to the US but bare with me on this. On T1 on the stock pistons I would see knock corrections of 3-4 up to 6 during the day. Currently they are at 0 with a max advance of around 10 degrees. Stock car wise, we usually set cars at T0 or T1 if they have an intercooler and even then they will see some pull. Though I believe a lot of that has to do with back pressure created by the small turbo, none the less GT30 to GT30 there is a real difference. Tonight I will be testing T2 and maybe T3 with boost electronically set to 22 psi. 
One other thing to add, Im using the stock intercooler as well. This weekend we will be finishing fitting our Garrett based FMIC kit for stock turbo and our (not atp) GT30 hardware. Then more testing!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
These are the 9.2:1 pistons. Currently Im running T1 which I know is low compared to the US but bare with me on this. On T1 on the stock pistons I would see knock corrections of 3-4 up to 6 during the day. Currently they are at 0 with a max advance of around 10 degrees. Stock car wise, we usually set cars at T0 or T1 if they have an intercooler and even then they will see some pull. Though I believe a lot of that has to do with back pressure created by the small turbo, none the less GT30 to GT30 there is a real difference. Tonight I will be testing T2 and maybe T3 with boost electronically set to 22 psi. 
One other thing to add, Im using the stock intercooler as well. This weekend we will be finishing fitting our Garrett based FMIC kit for stock turbo and our (not atp) GT30 hardware. Then more testing!

I'm stongly thinking about putting these in my car for a high boost file,
check it video is ok
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...d=739



_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 12:13 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

on my stock pistions and 93 I can run T3 very little or no CF's T4 should be fine but on T5 CF get to high for comfort, All these setting produce poor advance but with W/M and T7. I'm getting advance in the 30's 17.5 at redline with some CF's on some runs had almost none0.8, 1.5, 2.3 and on others as high as 4.5 but on Race fuel and W/M I can get as high as 35 advance and 21.8 at 6700 with 0 CF across the board! Now only if I could get tuned for more boost and afford to drive around on SUNOCO 112


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

Yea I just went and ran some logs, T3 straight 91, 0 CF's across the board but little to no advance, in some cases Im seeing ATDC timing. Granted Im flat out not running a file written for my turbo and mostly got it so the car would idle on the big injectors but Im still a bit surprised at the lack of advance.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

That's all that anyone allowed to see the logs said "you have no timing" I may have been able to run T4 or T5 for a while and let the car adjust but by the time I figerd out the logging prossess and SPS I was already tuning the car to run off meth. maybe not the the right way but so far so good


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well in other news, on the old setup which was stock motor on Revo SII with AT HPFP and Snow WM I was making 17 psi at 4200. Now on the new +1mm overbore, 9.2:1 compression ratio, ported head and no WM Im making 17 psi at 3800 rpm.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

So, do you think you will be able to make more power with the 9.2's I wouldn't be boring mine out just a drop in but if I can get a good amount of power by doing that and running more timing and boost. I would do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

What fuel pump are you running?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

APR


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I had a VF a Autotech a KMD a stock and the APR at one point long story.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

Short answer, no. Long answer will come off the boards. Thanks for letting me know on the FP.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Short answer, no. Long answer will come off the boards. Thanks for letting me know on the FP. 


no prob, Keith pretty much told me what I needed to know just more of a second opinion TTYL


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

wow look what i started haha


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*

who are you and what did you start? LOL just kidding so you put 8.5 in your car???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_

Can you tell me a little more of what your spoeaking of?* vgt turbo that spooled like a ko4 and flowed like a 35r* I would like hear more or are you just saying what if. Just asking cuz I know there's many turbos out there I've never seen.

It was totally hypothetical. VGT are the future though. Pretty soon they'll be cheap enough and available for all applications.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the HP and TQ a 3071 can produce on this engine is just silly, i mean take a look at this dyno the boost was hangin right in around 26psi or so up top
i could only imagine what the dyno graph would have looked like if we could have turned the boost up 8-9 pounds and could see like 35psi, but no fuel kicked us in the nuts
pulls like a crazy mofo on slicks, feels like kingda ka at six flags taking off
















_Modified by [email protected] at 8:37 AM 3-2-2009_

So why can't I upgrade low side fuel and someone tune my car to run 25-29 pounds of boost? and like JC said what about 35!??? Nik ran 35 on his RSR before he gave it to GIAC! I'm be willing to run 21psi or 23-25 maybe on DD settings but I want to be able to make the BIG power when I want to use it.



_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 12:18 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Keith...
A question due to your "test"-statement.
Have you seen any disadvantages of using an APR T25 manifold in comparison to a T3 flanged?
I think you have used a fullsize 3071r adapted to your Stage 3 Manifold for testing.
And what is the rev limit of your HPFP ?
@Phil... I´m very interested in your results, because I have choosen a compromise between Keith´s suggestions and Arnold´s from pagparts. I ordered 9.4 CR CP´s








So you can deliver the first numbers for 3bar map and lowerd comp. on pump I hope. Then I have an "aim" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Hendrik at 10:04 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

No im still on stock compression


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
So why can't I upgrade low side fuel and someone tune my car to run 25-29 pounds of boost? and like JC said what about 35!??? Nik ran 35 on his RSR before he gave it to GIAC! I'm be willing to run 21psi or 23-25 maybe on DD settings but I want to be able to make the BIG power when I want to use it.

_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:23 AM 3-19-2009_

You need more low side, more injector and a new map sensor. JC ran his off the map (or maybe a different map) and fueled with meth to attain those numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You need more low side, more injector and a new map sensor. JC ran his off the map (or maybe a different map) and fueled with meth to attain those numbers.

i had stock intank which is one of the reasons why we needed to stop at 500, the second reason was because we were using an OEM vw 3 bar map sensor so the sensor was maxed at 29psi, the software version i was running spiked 28psi and dropped to 26psi at redline
we did use an extra large meth jet to make up for the intank pump and RS4's not flowing enough to make 500whp by themselves


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we did use an extra large meth jet to make up for the intank pump and RS4's not flowing enough to make 500whp by themselves

such are the issues with making these kind of numbers at all repeatable for a reliable continual power output kit.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:37 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can get more low side and use meth but there are no injectors within reason, so if I can get more low side and use meth not like JC's run just normal 625ml all I really need is MAP and tuning right? I don't need 500's but 400's


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
such are the issues with making these kind of numbers at all repeatable for a reliable continual power output kit.

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:37 PM 3-19-2009_

If I had more low side, standered meth kit with large nozzle (625ml) and MAP could I run mid 400's repeatable and reliable continual power output ????


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Hey Keith...
A question due to your "test"-statement.
Have you seen any disadvantages of using an APR T25 manifold in comparison to a T3 flanged?
I think you have used a fullsize 3071r adapted to your Stage 3 Manifold for testing.
And what is the rev limit of your HPFP ?
@Phil... I´m very interested in your results, because I have choosen a compromise between Keith´s suggestions and Arnold´s from pagparts. I ordered 9.4 CR CP´s








So you can deliver the first numbers for 3bar map and lowerd comp. on pump I hope. Then I have an "aim" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








_Modified by Hendrik at 10:04 AM 3-19-2009_


This is my idea as well, what did [email protected] suggest? My plan would be 1 point lower CR and a 3071 or 3076 (T3 preffered but beggers can't be choosers) with upgrade to low side and MAP



_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 6:59 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Arnold told me to take 9.5 CR and APR said approx. 9.2 is necassary.
So lower the CR -1 means in Germany 9.3 and for you guys I think 9.5. Therefore I ordered recommended CP Pistons 9.4 CR in the middle of all statements








3 bar map out of Ed30´s and low side via "fuel catch" or "swirl pot" (not sure what the right english word is...we say: catchtank







) like JC did...


----------

